# help for dogs with itchy skin issues



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello all - a holistic vet recommended "Heel Allergy" for my dog who had hives, hotspots and itchy skin from allergies. I tried it and his hives faded! After a few days his hotspots also faded. Now he has no itchy skin and his coat is coming back beautifully! 

quote from the vet:


> We commonly use 1 tablet 2-3 times a day for allergies that are seasonal (much like the hay fever season in humans.) If you don't get the best results, the next line of therapy is often the BHI Skin tablets. Beyond that, we start working on the ability of the liver to get rid of toxins that are causing the skin problems.


If anyone wants to relieve their dog's suffering from seasonal allergies or while they are de-toxing from crappy dog food etc, the Heel company makes wonderful products (IMHO)


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

What type of store would carry this?


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

I actually purchased it from Amazon.com, but I would think any drug store that carries vitamins, supplements etc... could order it for you.

p.s. it's supposed to melt in your mouth, so I crushed it up and let him lick it off a plate.


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

With thanks to *Jack Monzon*, I just learned that the newer version of "Allergy" is *"Adrisin"* by Heel... Don't know why they changed the name... (But the price also went up...) Looks like they changed the formula just a little to include stronger skin relief... It's still recommended for dogs. I crushed it up and let him lick it - but they also suggest letting it dissolve in his water.

edited to add ingredient list from both Allergy and Adrisin:


*Heel Allergy:*
Arnica montana, radix 6X, Ignatia amara 6X, Lycopodium clavatum 6X, Thuja occidentalis 6X, Lappa major8X, Arsenicum album 8X, Formicum acidum 8X, Histaminum 8X, Ledum paulstre 8X, Antimonium crudum 10X, Graphites 10X, Pix liquida 10X, Tellurium metallicum 10X, Histaminum 30X, Selenium metallicum 12X, Sulphur 12X, Histaminum 30X, Sulphuricum acidum 30X, Histaminum 200X.


*Adrisin by Heel*
Antimonium crudum 10X 15mg Skin rashes
Arnica montana, radix 6X 15 mg	Itching burning skin
Arsenicum album 8X 15 mg	Dry, rough skin
Formicum acidum 8X 15 mg	Dry throat
Graphites 10X 15 mg	Skin irritations
Histaminum hydrochloricum 8X, 12X, 22X	15 mg each	Itchy rashes, swelling, redness
Ignatia amara 6X 15 mg	Itching rash, dry spasmodic cough
Lappa major 8X 15 mg	Itchy, red, swollen skin
Ledum palustre 8X 15 mg	Itchy skin, tickling in throat
Lycopodium clavatum 6X 15 mg	Nasal congestion, itching
Pix liquida 10X 15 mg	Itchy skin
Selenium metallicum 12X 15 mg	Rashes
Sulphur 12X 15 mg	Dry, rough skin, runny nose
Sulphuricum acidum 22X 15 mg	Runny nose, eyes red, itchy
Tellurium metallicum 10X 15 mg	Rashes, itchy eyes
Thuja occidentalis 6X 15 mg	Nasal irritations
Inactive Ingredients
Lactose, Magnesium stearate


----------

